# Informação Meteorológica no Telejornal das 20 horas – 11 Setembro 2008



## Gerofil (13 Set 2008 às 19:15)

COMUNICADO DO INSTITUTO DE METEOROLOGIA

*2008-09-12 (IM)

Na sequência da apresentação do Estado do Tempo, no final do noticiário das 20 horas da RTP 1 de ontem, dia 11/09/2008, recebeu o IM inúmeros telefonemas de utentes sobre a informação difundida.

Esta situação resultou da difusão da previsão do estado do tempo correcta (céu limpo) não corresponder ao grafismo apresentado (chuva ou aguaceiros) e contrariando a previsão elaborada e fornecida pelo Instituto de Meteorologia, I. P., tendo como consequência a sua alteração e resultando numa informação da previsão do estado do tempo errónea.

Importa salientar a importância da justificação pública deste incidente para que se possa tornar mais evidente para os espectadores que o problema tenha derivado de uma dificuldade técnica e não de uma falha no serviço prestado pelo IM, cujo objectivo passa pela melhoria da qualidade e fiabilidade da informação prestada, para a prossecução da sua missão.*


Talvez o erro tenha tido origem na leitura nesse dia (11 de Setembro) das previsões descritivas que constavam no site do IM e que não estavam actualizadas, pois apontavam para uma semana anterior (dias 4, 5, 6 e 7 de Setembro).


----------



## Brunomc (14 Set 2008 às 15:35)

não foi so por acaso que eu ouvi o gajo da RFM a dar chuva forte para o litoral norte e centro... acho que era vento e não chuva


----------



## Gerofil (15 Set 2008 às 00:04)

*Brunomc*: No dia 11 de Setembro houve erros de parte a parte; no site do IM estavam as *previsões descritivas da semana anterior *e alguém da RTP não reparou nisso ... Conclusão: *50 % de culpas para o IM e 50 % de culpas para a RTP*.



Brunomc disse:


> não foi so por acaso que eu ouvi o gajo da RFM a dar chuva forte para o litoral norte e centro... acho que era vento e não chuva


----------

